# models for kitbashing



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

When seeking to Kit-bash, what scale is the best for matching 40k?? I'm looking at buying a 1/35 command vehicle and converting it for space marines, would that scale be right?

Also, I've been looking at some dioramas from verlinden which makes some really neat looking bases, also 1/35 scale.*

would 1/48 be better?

advice would be much appreciated.
*


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty sure 1/35 is about right, however i would advise against it unless you are a very experienced modeler.

You can get the GW vehicles cheap from an independent retailer on the interwebz.

Orks are probably the only army that a relatively inexperienced modeler can get away with using non-GW vehicles. However, if you think you have what it takes then by all means give it a go, and be sure to post up the results as i would be very keen to see people make more homemade 40k vehicles.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

what 1/35th models where you looking at, let us know which ones and we can advice you if they will work or not


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

GW scale is somewhere between 1/35 and 1/44 or 1/48, I can't remember which, but many of the models are out of scale with heads and weapons.

In keeping with that theme I would go 1/35.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Depending on which vehicle, it could be either too large or WAAAAY too large in 1/35.

GW's scale is closer (note, I said 'closer' not a perfect match) to 1/48 BUT uses 1/35 for hatches and weaponry (and even then, the guns are bigger than others).

Most 1/35 tanks will give hulls suitable for SUPERHEAVIES in 40k.

a 1/35 scale M3 halftrack (US, WW2) is 6" long and 2 1/4" wide.
In comparison, a Rhino is 4 1/2" long and 3" wide and a chimera is about the same.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

1/48 is perfect for most general vehicles (although slightly smaller hatches, but barely worth worrying about), 1/35th is only really any good for super heavies and for Inquisitor scale vehicles.

however 1/35th accesories and weapons and terrain are generally better for 40k

so 1/48th basic vehicles
1/35th super heavy vehicles, weapons, accesories and inquisitor
and in the case of planes some modern 1/72 (larger jets like su-27/47 or F-14 tomcats being about 12" long) or 1/48th smaller jets

to help illustrate I took a few pics comparing a 28mm model, a guardsmen (although shorter than the plastic ones) and an inquisitor model next to 1/48 and 1/35 vehicles and a leman russ next to the 1/48th one


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the only scale that GW uses is Hero Scale... GW figures and models are NOT scale models and should never be considered to classify as one. Stella's pics show a nice idea of what works for some models but you have to remember to that a Churchill tank wasn't the same size as a t 34/76 and the turret of a t-34/85 is not the same size as the /76 sooo just because a vehicle looks cool, doesn't mean it'll match up. That's all you can really do using scale models with hero "scale".... match up


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Pretty sure 1/35 is about right, however i would advise against it unless you are a very experienced modeler.
> 
> You can get the GW vehicles cheap from an independent retailer on the interwebz.
> 
> Orks are probably the only army that a relatively inexperienced modeler can get away with using non-GW vehicles. However, if you think you have what it takes then by all means give it a go, and be sure to post up the results as i would be very keen to see people make more homemade 40k vehicles.


I'm really talking about taking an existing vehicle and embellishing it with bits from various 40k vehicles to create a unique vehicle for my army. I'm not talking about creating an entirely original vehicle.

As for experience, I'm just a beginner but everyone has to start somewhere - and this is a much better idea than trying to scratch build a thunder hawk (which was my first idea)

Although I am ordering some spaceship models from ebay to see about building a unique aircraft.


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

fynn said:


> what 1/35th models where you looking at, let us know which ones and we can advice you if they will work or not


Well, there is the *PIT ROAD 1/35 JGSDF Type 82 CCV Sengoku JSDF version*

which is a command vehicle for the Japanes Ground Self Defense Force

also the *Tamiya 1/35 US Armoured Command Post Car M577 35071*

a world war two vehicle, I believe.

and this 

*U.S. M113A2 APC w/Interior 1/35 Academy 1354*

*with the detailed interior would look awesome kitted up with lots of space marine bits.

and last, but not least - 

**HBB82415 AAVP7A1 RAM/RS Amphibious Assault Vehicle 1-35

this is a bit more expensive but could make a really cool looking conversion.

*
*and there are a couple of dioramas from Verlinden, here, and here

also I thought these 1/35 scale heads might add some character to my army, but they might be too big.
*


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

chromedog said:


> Depending on which vehicle, it could be either too large or WAAAAY too large in 1/35.
> 
> GW's scale is closer (note, I said 'closer' not a perfect match) to 1/48 BUT uses 1/35 for hatches and weaponry (and even then, the guns are bigger than others).
> 
> ...


I *want* to make some larger vehicles. I want something that will really stand out.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the M577 (vietnam era) and the m113 would be a good choice for over sized command vechials with lots of 40K bits added, and would fit with the SM's. the jap command one is more like an IG apc than SM. if you can get hold of the size's of the ones you like (length and width) you have a better idea of there ideal for you plans, or too big for your plans


----------



## kickthetv643 (Aug 20, 2010)

tamiyas range of 1/35 apc's and strykers(spelt wrong?) look like theyd be real easy to convert into IG equipment. some of the gulf war equipment looks good too..


----------



## eaquos (Jul 10, 2009)

1/35 is quite good for orks vehicles.
Here are two self made examples:
warwagon, based upon soviet SU 100


armored truk, based upon soviet T60 light tank

I also have a british dingo scout vehicle that seems suitable for IG or SM vehicle (but it's a quite small armored car).

:headbutt:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I use 1/35 stuff for most of my random vehicles. 90% of the time they look perfectly fine.

The statement about hero scale is pretty much spot on. GW doesn't care for scale. Afterall you're building things for a Sci-Fi game, realism is somewhat redundant when you think about it. So just grab some stuff and play around with it.


----------



## Veghist (May 13, 2010)

My experience is that early 1:35 armour looks good, so does 1:48 late. An 1:48 panzer mk2 looks too tiny (like old Rhinoes) whereas 1:35 jagdtigers are not good only for super heavies.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Veghist said:


> An 1:48 panzer mk2 looks too tiny


when you consider a MKII panzer is tiny, thats not such a bad thing, its a 4.8 meter long tank, 2.2 meters wide and 2 meters tall, thats not much taller than a human being and it carries 3 of them.


----------



## kickthetv643 (Aug 20, 2010)

some of the old ww2 german tanks are what im taking kit peices from to spruce up my leman russ panzer division. look bad to the bone.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The older version of the russ and the chimera. They have all the extra wheels and so allow for far more complex conversions.


----------

